# The Worlds fastest Indian.



## littleowl (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Fern (Jul 26, 2016)

And he was a Kiwi. :encouragement:


----------



## littleowl (Jul 27, 2016)

You would never believe. The bike was found by an American in a shed full of rubbish. In Australia.
He spent thousands of Dollars finding the original parts and restoring it.


----------

